# Hunter I-20 riser stem



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I ran the zone tester while scalping the reno and found out one of the I-20 riser stems has a hole. How serious of an issue is it, repair wise?


----------



## rvczoysia (Jul 18, 2021)

Until something affects the spray pattern, or leaking while they are off, I don't worry about too much.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Are you speaking to the water at the base that isn't making it up and out?

Fwiw ...There is a gasket that is pennies ....(most shops just replace the whole enchilada)


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

There is a hole where water was coming out while turned on. This head was too high. I didn't realize it until I scalped them lawn.


----------

